# Homework Help



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 29, 2008)

(Im not sure where this goes, so I just put it in Miscellaneous)

I have summer homework, and I'm kinda stuck on this problem. (Go easy on me, I haven't done anything math related in a long time!  ; _ ;)

1.2x + 4.3 = 2.1 - x

I need to find x, and my question is, what's 1.2x + x? (For some reason I think I should know this but I'm not remembering anything from school...)


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 29, 2008)

Already exists.

As for your question:

1.2x + 4.3 = 2.1 - x
1.2x + x = 2.1 - 4.3
2.2x = -2.2
x = -1


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, thanks! (Sorry)


----------

